# 20 year old composer from St. Louis, happy to be here!!



## KEM (Mar 31, 2018)

What's up guys! Been stalking these forums for awhile now and I finally decided to build up the confidence to make an account and post my stuff!

My names Eddie and I'm a 20 year old kid from St. Louis, MO. I play guitar and piano and have been recording for about 3 or 4 years now, I'm an avid Cubase user. I desire to be a successful media composer and am fully committed to working hard and learning as much as I can to get me there!! There's a lot of great talent on this forum and I hope to get to talk to all of you and pick your brains and learn from you guys.

Anyways, thanks for taking the time to read this and I look forward to meeting all of you!!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 31, 2018)

Welcome Eddie! Good to have you here.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome Eddie !


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome Eddie!! You can find lots of information, help and feedback too, if you dare to post your music here . Also check out the Discord chat, which you can find here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/chat-room.60786/


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome! I'm just a few minutes out of St. Louis (Belleville). I hope you enjoy VI.


----------



## KEM (Apr 1, 2018)

Thank you all! I posted a thread in the feedback section with a link to my YouTube for people to check out and critique for me, I hope you guys go check it out!


----------

